#ubuntu-women-project 2011-01-03
<elky> IdleOne, you got ops then there was netsplits. I SMELL CONSPIRACY
<IdleOne> you got me
<IdleOne> I got ops and then DDoS'ed the EU hub so I can take over the channel while chanserv was all confused
<IdleOne> forgive me?
<IdleOne> :P
<nigelb> lol
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-01-05
<pleia2> AlanBell: whenever you have a chance, can you update w/ stats? http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage
<AlanBell> pleia2: done
<pleia2> thank you :) copying report over now
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-01-05
<pleia2> added December stuff to our team report, please add to it as needed :) http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage
<Imifos> Hi :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-12-31
<Cheri703> have a feeling these folks are going to troll
<Cheri703> considering that they came in together and started how they did
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-01-02
<JAIMAR>  hola
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-01-03
<JAIMAR> hola
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-01-06
<Petaz> 	#ubuntu-men ##unavailable Forwarding to another channel
<Petaz> thats what i call sexistg
<elky> lol
#ubuntu-women-project 2016-01-04
<DaveyG> hello?
